# vacancies



## jsheads (Jan 6, 2010)

Im from the UK currently living in Australia, i am trying to get a job working as a rescue aircrewman on the helicopters or as a paramedic aircrew on helicopters, does anyone please have any info on finding these vacancies. thanks for your help
john


----------

